# skoda octavia 2015



## obd (Jun 6, 2015)

I need to correct km for new skoda Octavia chip 35xx 
who can do this car odometer correction ?


----------



## h3x0r89 (Dec 29, 2015)

I love that car


----------



## Phillip123 (Jan 17, 2016)

My google skills are down right now, does anyone knows which was the Skoda that is elected for car of the year 2016?


----------

